

Drupal Nginx configuration tips on Air Pair (part 2, the 1st was on Apache) - regileroz
https://www.airpair.com/nginx/posts/ultimate-guide-migrating-apache-to-nginx-2

======
regileroz
part 1 : [https://www.airpair.com/nginx/posts/ultimate-guide-
migrating...](https://www.airpair.com/nginx/posts/ultimate-guide-migrating-
apache-to-nginx-1) mostly Apache+php-fpm for Drupal

